# Replacing fog lights on a Beetle



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone done this yet? Mine arent bad, they just look bad. I have these awesome white HID's and when I turn on the fog lights there are these plain, light brown halogens that just look tacky with the HID's. I have found a replacement for them but was wondering if it might screw up the cornering feature. Also, the outside housing is hard as hell to get off, even going by the owners manual.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I have ECS yellow fogs.. Direct fit, cornering feature still works, looks great with HIDs, and gives the euro look!

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Lighting/Fog_Lights/ES2526576/


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanx Wes, I had already bought a set of Putco ion lights and was just gonna brave it but I couldnt get the trim from around the light off. I used the hubcap retainer like the manual said but I didnt wanna break the plastic so I just backed off so I could think about it some more. Is there a trick or sumthin Im missin' here?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

They are stubborn.... Go from inboard to outboard when removing. It grabs on like buck teeth on the inner side


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

how hard is it to add fogs that work with the dash switch; assuming one replaces it; to a Beetle without fogs? I know my upcoming TDI Convertible does not have fog lights and I might want to add them.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

When I installed my Yellow Ziza bulbs I just pulled the fender liner out and took the bulbs out the back.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Me and a buddy tried to pull'em out from behind the bumper and got the bulb to turn but couldnt get it to let go of the housing. That seemed like the more logical thing to do anyways. FAIL!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the fog lights out the RIGHT way this time. I finally figured out how to make the trim ring release and when I did I finished both sides in less than 20 minutes! At least now the fog lights match the HID's!


----------



## Judas the Priest (Aug 22, 2014)

*Little Late but..*

Like the manual states; using the hubcap puller, pull the plastic grill from the inside, pull toward the middle of the car and the tabs will pop. Pull the grill from the inside working outward. Remove the 2 screws holding the fog and signal lights, comes right out. Remove the bulb as the signal wire harness is tight. The signal light slides onto the fog light from the top. Simple, once you figure it out. 

Took me awhile to get the grill off, cuz manual just states to pull out. Do that and it feels like it's going to break. Pull towards the center of the vehicle, comes right off.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Foglights*



Chrisho said:


> how hard is it to add fogs that work with the dash switch; assuming one replaces it; to a Beetle without fogs? I know my upcoming TDI Convertible does not have fog lights and I might want to add them.




VW has a retrofit kit for the Beetle that does not have foglights, check with the dealer.


----------

